# Does fin rot hurt?



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

Harley's been fighting fin rot for a while and he's not improving with various treatments (The water is good and daily 100% changes made, aquarium salt and Maracyn II have also been tried all within a heated QT bowl). I just had the thought, does fin rot hurt him? I'm just wondering if or how much he might be suffering.


----------



## AkiGari (Apr 17, 2011)

*If Jesus were a Fish*



Harley said:


> Harley's been fighting fin rot for a while and he's not improving with various treatments (The water is good and daily 100% changes made, aquarium salt and Maracyn II have also been tried all within a heated QT bowl). I just had the thought, does fin rot hurt him? I'm just wondering if or how much he might be suffering.


I "rescued" my fish because of fin rot. And, I noticed that from my avatar the female betta had fin rot, and sustained no damage from accidental spawning. Since my college days back in the early nineties till 2004, there have been reports about fish feeling pain. 
It is said that the fish being hooked in the mouth is the equivalent to a human having a hook (or for the Easter holiday, nails) through the hand. 

Here's a link to one article about fish being sentient.
I think it's a good start. Most of the fish's key nerve receptors that have been tested are in the mouth and head area. I would think that their fins are sensitive as well. Better to err on the side of compassion. 

My male betta healed quickly with simple water changes (daily). I hope, that with time and patience, that your betta heals his fins. 
Best with Loving Care


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

+1^


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

AkiGari said:


> I "rescued" my fish because of fin rot. And, I noticed that from my avatar the female betta had fin rot, and sustained no damage from accidental spawning. Since my college days back in the early nineties till 2004, there have been reports about fish feeling pain.
> It is said that the fish being hooked in the mouth is the equivalent to a human having a hook (or for the Easter holiday, nails) through the hand.
> 
> Here's a link to one article about fish being sentient.
> ...


Thanks for the info. That's very interesting. Hopefully Harley won't hurt too much before he gets better.


----------

